# Has anyone used Apex-10



## Wolfechad (Apr 6, 2020)

Has anyone used Apex-10 by PrimeraOne? Wondering if it is similar to a microgreen?


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

based on the label: http://newsomseed.com/resources/Apex10Label.pdf

It seems like equiv of Humic12?


----------

